# Piedmont 5/5-5-7



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Staying at an AirBNB at Piedmont next Thursday through mothers day. We went down last fall and did some trolling flicker shads. Caught some saugeye and a decent Musky. Plan on doing the same too this time down. Any tips or colors anybody willing to share? We are depth finderless on one of the boats going down so it may be a struggle. We are staying around the south ramp. Hoping to try for some mushrooms too while there. It should be the right time hopefully we can get into some fish / morels.


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

Shaun69007 said:


> Staying at an AirBNB at Piedmont next Thursday through mothers day. We went down last fall and did some trolling flicker shads. Caught some saugeye and a decent Musky. Plan on doing the same too this time down. Any tips or colors anybody willing to share? We are depth finderless on one of the boats going down so it may be a struggle. We are staying around the south ramp. Hoping to try for some mushrooms too while there. It should be the right time hopefully we can get into some fish / morels.


You should be able to catch saugeye and crappie trolling anywhere around reynolds road with flicker shad and/or jig/worm harness with a crawler. Good luck on the shrooms. Seems like the droves of people get em all before I can make it down.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

And as normal we play a guy trip and it is suppose to pour all day Friday into Saturday. I told the boys I'll mushroom hunt in the rain. We will just put up a canopy next to the lake and drink beer and catfish.


----------



## joeluvs2fish1975 (8 mo ago)

Hope yall got out. Went out of Essex cove yesterday in my kayak. Motored over to briarwood bouy. Marked big schools all over. Drifted drop shot & floating jigs w/ minnies. 4 crappie in 4 hrs. 1 FOh. Today should blow up for yall. Good luck!


----------

